# Trends.....s'more stations anyone?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

S'more stations or tables are popular this year.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

comfort food in both savory and sweet versions continue to be tres popular. On another catering forum we've seen alot of cool photos of smore stations from graham crackers clipped with a clothspin dipped in chocolate then marshmellow fluff and torched in front of the clients to stations such as yours using river rocks, or glass marbles in chafing pans with sterno for the guests to toast their creations. One creative caterer in Texas showed us a version of a smore station where they featured 5-6 types of marshmellows, along with a few tyes of chocolates (think andes candies, ghiradelli squares, etc) and had suggested combinations such as grasshopper - toasted marshmellow, andes mint chocolate and graham cracker, Almond Joy, toasted coconut marshmellow, dark chocolate and graham cracker, Banana Colada - toasted coconut marshmellow, chocolate, banana slice and graham cracker - of course the guests were free to make their own combinations but it got the creative juices flowing.

Another caterer in Pennsylvania used small Habachi Burners like you might see at a chinese restaurant to allow guests to toast their own marshmellow.

And for those who don't want to or cann't use flames (even sterno)  One of my catering friends in Ct. dips marshmellows into chocolate, then into graham cracker crumbles and places those on dessert trays.   Smore bytes is what he calls them (no melting involved).

What did you offer on your smore station Julie?  and what did you use in between the sternos to fill in the pan


----------



## philip terry (Dec 11, 2011)

tigerwoman - which other forums were they?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Morton's rock salt.....the non-chemical kind went around and covered the sterno, I used the wick sterno.  shallow long slender pans.

coconut, chocolate, strawberry and vanilla mallows

mint choc, gharadelli squares, hershey bars broken up

regular and chocolate grahams

this was a church member appreciation 2-4pm on a Sunday for 250ish.....median age was 65-70 many were in their late 80s...90's

I was shocked that so many had never made s'mores before, actually they'd never heard of them.  So I had someone stand at the table to talk them through making them.

Cracker Jack table.....used parchment cones and stuck them in raw corn, had a large punch bowl of caramel corn (I use bourbon barrel aged sorghum).

Ice Cream Sandwiches, chocolate cookie with peppermint ice cream, oatmeal with eggnog ice cream, gingersnaps with strawberry ice cream

passed. 

Cookie/candy table..

Ways to do a low budget event: Have wow factors in decoration or in novel food/bev, keep ingredients inexpensive (buy instead of make) ie...high end party would have had handmade grahams/different handmade mallows/fancy chocolates......low end has fun bought for $1.25 mallows.    Look at self serve tables with some action.   Finger food with napkins escew plates all together...no piling treats like there is no tomorrow.  Coffee & punch.   Time it so it's only a smallish window of time.  Pass a couple things just to add interest.  Have it organized well so that nominal staff is needed.


----------

